# Как получить квоту на операцию (лечение)?



## Soboleva (12 Окт 2009)

*"Право на оказание бесплатной высокотехнологичной медпомощи имеют все граждане нашей страны, без исключения"*
http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/health/high-tech/17

Стоимость операции по удалению грыжи (L4-L5) позвоночника начинается от 100 тыс.
Стоимость "рекомендованного" имплантанта настолько высока (от 200 тыс.что я в полном недоумении.
Учитывая, что после операции, понадобятся деньги на длительное восстановительное лечение, я серьезно озадачена возникшей проблемой .
В том числе, возникает много противоречивых вопросов, которыми и хочу поделиться.
1. Приходилось ли вам сталкиваться с БВМ?
2. Попадает ли данный вид операции на получение квоты  на дорогостоящие медицинские услуги за счет государства?
3. С чего начать?
Поделитесь, если есть опыт!!!

С благодарностью, Т.Соболева


----------



## Soboleva (9 Ноя 2009)

Неужели на форуме нет врачей из федеральных клиник?
Или никто из пациентов не прибегал к бесплатной высокотехнологичной помощи в лучших клиниках Москвы?

По прибытию на место, я бы этого не сказала. 
Народу было очень много!!!


----------



## nuwa (9 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте!

Безусловно на форуме есть врачи из государственных клиник, * Dr.Pronko * - нейрохирург, зав отделением нейрохирургии Красногорской городской больницы №1. 

Только получение квоты касается администрации больницы. Поэтому сами врачи не всегда в курсе этого многоступенчатого и муторного мероприятия.

Вот поэтмапный путь, который Вы должны пройти для получения квоты:

*Инструкция от Минздравсоцразвития* (Как добиться выделения квоты)

1. Обращайтесь в поликлинику по месту жительства, где после проведения необходимого медицинского обследования принимается решение о направлении ваших медицинских документов для рассмотрения на комиссии органа управления здравоохранением субъекта Российской Федерации.

2. Получив ваши документы, комиссия направляет их главному специалисту субъекта Российской Федерации по профилю заболевания для заключения.

3. Заключения специалистов поликлиники и главного специалиста субъекта Российской Федерации рассматриваются на заседании комиссии. Комиссия принимает решение о том, где — в региональном или в федеральном медицинском учреждениях может быть оказана высокотехнологичная медицинская помощь.

4. В случае положительного решения медицинские документы больного направляются комиссией в профильное федеральное или региональное медицинское учреждение, в котором подтверждается наличие показаний к проведению высокотехнологичной медицинской помощи, а также определяется дата госпитализации.

5. Если у больного есть права на получение государственной социальной помощи в виде набора социальных услуг, ему выдается комиссией талон для получения в территориальном органе Фонда социального страхования документов на бесплатный проезд к месту лечения и обратно.


----------



## tomusenok (28 Май 2012)

Здраствуйте подскажите пожалуйста мне выдали направление на операцию на позвоночник в Новосибирском НИИТО и сказали что нужно взять квоту в Барнауле а где её там брать и какие документы для этого нужно может кто подскажет?


----------



## igmor73 (16 Дек 2012)

Кто сталкивался с данным вопросом - попадает ли грыжа диска L5-S1, L4-L5 в разряд высокотехнологичной медицинской помощи /т.е. на основании квот/?


----------



## Ольга . (16 Дек 2012)

Полистайте вот эти темы, может быть, найдете в них полезную для себя информацию:
"У мамы грыжа 9 мм, предложили операцию"
"Немного о финансовом вопросе"


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (18 Дек 2012)

Могу ошибаться, но насколько знаю несколько лет назад удаление грыж вывели из списка видов высокотехнологичной помощи


----------



## toronto26 (1 Янв 2013)

Я меньше месяца назад делала по квоте. Все абсолютно бесплатно.


----------



## vbl15 (15 Мар 2013)

В НМХЦ Пирогова открылось второе нейрохирургическое отделение. В настоящее время имеются квоты на операции на первое полугодие. Приглашаем всех нуждающихся.
Спектр патологии: 
Дегенеративно-дистрофические заболевания позвоночника (грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, дегенеративные стенозы позвоночного канала, дегенеративный спондилолистез )
Воспалительные заболевания позвоночника
Новообразования позвоночника (гемангиомы, метастазы в тела позвонков, первичные опухоли позвонков)
Деформации позвоночника (сколиоз, спондилолистез)
Травмы и последствия травм позвоночника


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2013)

А Подмосковье принимают?


----------



## vbl15 (16 Мар 2013)

Да. Предварительная консультация, мы даем заключение о нуждаемости в госпитализации в наше отделение. Оформление в Москве и Подмосковье занимает 2-5 дней, в остальных регионах по разному, до 2-х недель. Не так все страшно как пишут.


----------



## YuDTa (16 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> В НМХЦ Пирогова открылось второе нейрохирургическое отделение. В настоящее время имеются квоты на операции на первое полугодие. Приглашаем всех нуждающихся.
> ...
> Деформации позвоночника (сколиоз, спондилолистез)


Какой инструментарий используется для коррекции сколиозов?


----------



## ВераН (16 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Да. Предварительная консультация, мы даем заключение о нуждаемости в госпитализации в наше отделение. Оформление в Москве и Подмосковье занимает 2-5 дней, в остальных регионах по разному, до 2-х недель. Не так все страшно как пишут.


При новообразованиях позвоночника вертебропластика квотируется государством?
Если не квотитуется,то сколько стоит вертебропластика с обследованием в вашем ЛУ?


----------



## vbl15 (16 Мар 2013)

Квотируется, приезжайте 2 нейрохирургическое отделение
Добавлено: Mar 16, 2013 7:37 AM


YuDTa написал(а):


> Какой инструментарий используется для коррекции сколиозов?


Medtronic, De Puy.


----------



## ВераН (16 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> В НМХЦ Пирогова открылось второе нейрохирургическое отделение. В настоящее время имеются квоты на операции на первое полугодие. Приглашаем всех нуждающихся.


Контакты,пожалуйста.


----------



## Ольга . (16 Мар 2013)

ВераН написал(а):


> Контакты,пожалуйста.


В личку, пожалуйста.
Вера, не провоцируйте доктора на нарушение правил форума (https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13108):


> *Запрещается публиковать в открытом виде e-mail адреса и телефоны. Данная информация будет удаляться, а разместившие её пользователи - блокироваться*.


----------



## ВераН (16 Мар 2013)

Хорошо,не буду провоцировать.
Но поисковик не даёт 2-ое нейрохирургическое отделение _НМХЦ Пирогова__ ._


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Да. Предварительная консультация, мы даем заключение о нуждаемости в госпитализации в наше отделение. Оформление в Москве и Подмосковье занимает 2-5 дней, в остальных регионах по разному, до 2-х недель. Не так все страшно как пишут.


Принято


----------



## DNK (17 Мар 2013)

Soboleva написал(а):


> *"Право на оказание бесплатной высокотехнологичной медпомощи имеют все граждане нашей страны, без исключения"*
> http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/health/high-tech/17
> 
> Стоимость операции по удалению грыжи (L4-L5) позвоночника начинается от 100 тыс.
> ...


А зачем квота, если вопрос касается только микродискэктомии? Или же речь идет об обязательной стабилизации? И что за имплант за 200 тысяч?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> В НМХЦ Пирогова открылось второе нейрохирургическое отделение. В настоящее время имеются квоты на операции на первое полугодие. Приглашаем всех нуждающихся.
> Спектр патологии:
> Дегенеративно-дистрофические заболевания позвоночника (грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, дегенеративные стенозы позвоночного канала, дегенеративный спондилолистез )
> Воспалительные заболевания позвоночника
> ...


Кстати, квота при спондилолистезе это квота на операцию или квота на операцию и систему стабилизации.
Все кто идут на операцию, переживают за покупку системы, деньги не у всех.


----------



## La murr (18 Мар 2013)

Soboleva написал(а):


> *"Право на оказание бесплатной высокотехнологичной медпомощи имеют все граждане нашей страны, без исключения"*
> ...
> 1. Приходилось ли вам сталкиваться с БВМ?
> 2. Попадает ли данный вид операции на получение квоты на дорогостоящие медицинские услуги за счет государства?
> ...


Уважаемая Т. Соболева! Может быть, мой ответ Вам поможет - буду рада...
Я прооперирована в феврале этого года. Ламинэктомия L5. Микрохирургическая декомпрессия корешков спинномозговых нервов на уровне L5-S1 , дискэктомия L5-S1, межтеловой спондилодез L5-S1 имплантом "Concorde" с костным аутотрансплантантом. Транспедикулярная фиксация системой "Expedium" L5-S1.
ВСЁ АБСОЛЮТНО БЕСПЛАТНО, по программе оказания ВМП.
Документы - заключение нейрохирурга, МРТ, копии страхового полиса, паспорта, СНИЛСа и заявление подала 25 января, а 28-го мне уже сообщили, что документы мои размещены на сайте клиники. В этот же день со мной связался нейрохирург Центра нейрохирургии! О том, как всё это было своевременно могу сказать только то, что от боли теряла сознание... Говорили люди добрые: "Годами квоту ждут...", слава Богу, что не в моём случае!
В первых числах февраля я приехала в Центр, в этот же день - повторное МРТ, ЭКГ, осмотр специалистов. На следующий день - операция. Очень комфортные условия, психологический грамотный подход к пациентам, сотрудники Центра - профи с больщой буквы! Впечатления самые позитивные, поверьте!
Затраты были только на дорогу. Я не инвалид, слава Богу, а тем, кто имеет группу, компенсируют транспортные расходы на пациента и сопровождающего.
Очень довольна результатом - ЖИТЬ БЕЗ БОЛИ КЛАССНО! 
ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ: я действовала через Отделение по подбору пациентв для оказания ВМП, а можно связаться с нейрохирургами-онкологами-сосудистыми хирургами Центра непосредственно на сайте медучреждения - от постановки диагноза до операции (естественно, если в этом необходимость), пройдёт несколько дней! То есть, врачи сами решают с Вашим ГУЗом вопрос о квоте.


----------



## vbl15 (18 Мар 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, квота при спондилолистезе это квота на операцию или квота на операцию и систему стабилизации.
> Все кто идут на операцию, переживают за покупку системы, деньги не у всех.


Добавлено: Mar 18, 2013 6:09 AM
Квота включает операцию, имплантаты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Добавлено: Mar 18, 2013 6:09 AM
> Квота включает операцию, имплантаты.


 ПРинято.


----------



## Серега Спиридон (19 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте. получается и мне можно получить квоту на лечение? У меня травма была в 2011. в декабре. компрессионный перелом Th 12. смещение Th 11. частичное сдавливание спинного мозга. лечений не было ни каких. занимаюсь только лфк


----------



## vbl15 (19 Мар 2013)

Можно, если есть необходимость в хирургическом лечении.


----------



## Серега Спиридон (19 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Можно, если есть необходимость в хирургическом лечении.


у меня отказ функций тазовых органов. 1.3 травме. ноги не двигаются. чувствительности нет. улучшений тоже ни каких нет.


----------



## vbl15 (19 Мар 2013)

Необходима консультация со снимками, постараюсь помочь


----------



## Серега Спиридон (19 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Необходима консультация со снимками, постараюсь помочь


Спасибо большое. очень ценю!!! А можно по подробней. консультация специалиста нужна? Снимки даже я не видел. ко мне врач 3 раза за все время приезжал. и то только когда его вызывали. и какие снимки нужны. до операции и после?


----------



## La murr (19 Мар 2013)

Серега Спиридон написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. получается и мне можно получить квоту на лечение? У меня травма была в 2011. в декабре. компрессионный перелом Th 12. смещение Th 11. частичное сдавливание спинного мозга. лечений не было ни каких. занимаюсь только лфк


Мне кажется, никаких проблем не будет - в таком случае-то непростом...


----------



## vbl15 (19 Мар 2013)

Нужны снимки после операции и необходимо выполнить КТ пораженного отдела позвоночника. Результаты можете предварительно выложить на форуме, и описать подробно вашу ситуацию.


----------



## Серега Спиридон (19 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Нужны снимки после операции и необходимо выполнить КТ пораженного отдела позвоночника. Результаты можете предварительно выложить на форуме, и описать подробно вашу ситуацию.


Хорошо. спасибо большое. с завтрашнего дня займусь этим.
Добавлено: Mar 19, 2013 11:48 AM
в декабре 2011г попал в дтп. в результате перелом двух позвонков Th12. смещение Th 11. частичное сдавливание спинного мозга. отказ функций тазовых органов. была операция. поставили пластину. 4 месяца лежал. потом по тихоничку начал шевелится. сидеть. научился ползать. делать упражнения. пытаюсь вставать с помощью ходунков и рук. ноги не держат.


----------



## Poligr (27 Мар 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ПРинято.


А если все таки за деньги - сколько правильная цена на немецкую 6 винтовую конструкцию с кейджами TLIF
 под 2 позвонка для поясничного спондилодеза?  Подскажите пожалуйста,  хотя бы примерно.  В  клиники спинальной нейрохирургии «АКСИС» - объявили около 300 тысяч.  Насколько это разумно?


----------



## T.N.Kiti (30 Май 2013)

*Квоты на лечение спинальных больных*

Правда ли,что квоты на лечение больных со спинно-мозговой трамвой позвоночника отменены?


----------



## vbl15 (30 Май 2013)

Пока нет


----------



## мадина я (28 Дек 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Пока нет


Скажите, пожалуйста, как попасть к вам на консультацию? Куда обращаться, какие документы иметь при себе? У мамы грыжа в трех местах - ходить не может из-за болей, как получить квоту в вашу клинику?


----------



## La murr (29 Дек 2013)

*мадина я*, свяжитесь с доктором в личной переписке или на странице его личного профиля, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/


----------



## Ксения М (21 Июн 2014)

*Soboleva*, напишите, пожалуйста как вы решили вопрос по операции, дело в том, что у меня та же проблема с позвоночником , т.е. задняя грыжа l4-l5? + перелом тела позвонка l4


----------



## Николай51 (9 Июл 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Уважаемая Т. Соболева! Может быть, мой ответ Вам поможет - буду рада...
> Я прооперирована в феврале этого года. Ламинэктомия L5. Микрохирургическая декомпрессия корешков спинномозговых нервов на уровне L5-S1 , дискэктомия L5-S1, межтеловой спондилодез L5-S1 имплантом "Concorde" с костным аутотрансплантантом. Транспедикулярная фиксация системой "Expedium" L5-S1.
> ВСЁ АБСОЛЮТНО БЕСПЛАТНО, по программе оказания ВМП.
> Документы - заключение нейрохирурга, МРТ, копии страхового полиса, паспорта, СНИЛСа и заявление подала 25 января, а 28-го мне уже сообщили, что документы мои размещены на сайте клиники. В этот же день со мной связался нейрохирург Центра нейрохирургии! О том, как всё это было своевременно могу сказать только то, что от боли теряла сознание... Говорили люди добрые: "Годами квоту ждут...", слава Богу, что не в моём случае!
> ...


А куда все эти документы направлять? Нужно самому клинику подбирать?


----------



## La murr (9 Июл 2014)

*Николай51*, ну, Вы и территориально к Новосибирскому ФЦН относитесь. Свяжитесь с ними, заполнив форму заочной консультации на сайте Центра. Вам окажут помощь, если есть показания для проведения оперативного лечения.


----------



## vzdribadyk (9 Июл 2014)

У меня хорошо знакомой делали по квоте, год назад в Нижнем Новгороде бесплатно микродискэктомию, приехала никакой очереди не было, на след день сделали операцию, сейчас хорошо себя чувствует, хотя где то пол года спина болела после операции


----------



## Николай51 (10 Июл 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Николай51*, ну, Вы и территориально к Новосибирскому ФЦН относитесь. Свяжитесь с ними, заполнив форму заочной консультации на сайте Центра. Вам окажут помощь, если есть показания для проведения оперативного лечения.


Мурманск это Северозапад,территориально ни как не относится(


----------



## La murr (11 Июл 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Мурманск это Северозапад,территориально ни как не относится(


Там и Камчатка, и Москва, и Сибирь получает помощь - вся Россия.


----------



## Николай51 (16 Июл 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Там и Камчатка, и Москва, и Сибирь получает помощь - вся Россия.


Пойду к терапевту пусть решает,они там по любому в курсе. А есть клиники в Москве которые хорошо себя зарекомендовали?


----------



## dvakoteka (3 Мар 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Уважаемая Т. Соболева! Может быть, мой ответ Вам поможет - буду рада...
> Я прооперирована в феврале этого года. Ламинэктомия L5. Микрохирургическая декомпрессия корешков спинномозговых нервов на уровне L5-S1 , дискэктомия L5-S1, межтеловой спондилодез L5-S1 имплантом "Concorde" с костным аутотрансплантантом. Транспедикулярная фиксация системой "Expedium" L5-S1.
> ВСЁ АБСОЛЮТНО БЕСПЛАТНО, по программе оказания ВМП.
> Документы - заключение нейрохирурга, МРТ, копии страхового полиса, паспорта, СНИЛСа и заявление подала 25 января, а 28-го мне уже сообщили, что документы мои размещены на сайте клиники. В этот же день со мной связался нейрохирург Центра нейрохирургии! О том, как всё это было своевременно могу сказать только то, что от боли теряла сознание... Говорили люди добрые: "Годами квоту ждут...", слава Богу, что не в моём случае!
> ...


Не подскажите а проводятся ли на данный момент операции с имплантированием по квоте? нейрохирург сказал что надо ставить в шею с5с6 и с6с7 импланты. Сумму озвучивать не буду(((


----------



## La murr (4 Мар 2015)

dvakoteka написал(а):


> Не подскажите а проводятся ли на данный момент операции с имплантированием по квоте? нейрохирург сказал что надо ставить в шею с5с6 и с6с7 импланты. Сумму озвучивать не буду(((


Безусловно, проводятся. Обращайтесь за помощью.


----------



## vbl15 (4 Мар 2015)

dvakoteka написал(а):


> Не подскажите а проводятся ли на данный момент операции с имплантированием по квоте?


проводятся


----------



## dvakoteka (4 Мар 2015)

vbl15 написал(а):


> проводятся


а что для этого требуется? у меня 2 грыжи в шейном отделе, одна 5 другая 3 мм, с поддавлением спинного мозга, относительный стеноз. Но я из подмосковья.


----------



## La murr (4 Мар 2015)

*dvakoteka*, обратитесь в личной переписке к докторам Лебедеву В.Б. - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/
или Древалю М.Д. - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/


----------



## dvakoteka (4 Мар 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *dvakoteka*, обратитесь в личной переписке к докторам Лебедеву В.Б. - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/
> или Древалю М.Д. - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/


спасибо за помощь.


----------



## Олеся Ефремова (6 Сен 2015)

Доброго дня  у меня дорсальная диффузия грыжи диска l3 l 4 0'5" распростроняющаяся с обеих сторон' протрузия дисков4/5' размером 0'7 . Дефекты штореля . В телах 4/5 гемангиома тел l3 размерами 0'5 , l4 размерами 1'5: 3 см .1',5 на 1  спондилоартроз l3 l4.  Мучают сильные боли не могу не спать ни двигаться работать тоже все что было из средств потрачено но ничего не помогает. Можно ли получить квоту на лечение и что нужно для этого заделать к кому обратиться Спасибо огромное за понимание


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2015)

*Олеся Ефремова*, здравствуйте!
Вы не указали регион своего проживания...
Если оперативное лечение рекомендовано нейрохирургом по месту жительства, можно подать документы в отделение по оказанию высокотехнологичной медицинской помощи (ВМП).
Или связаться непосредственно с клиникой, в которой будет проводиться операция для решения вопроса о выделении квоты.


----------



## Олеся Ефремова (7 Сен 2015)

Живу в казани ознакомилась с перечнем услуг высокотехнологичного лечения   Моих вопросов там к сожалению не решают


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2015)

Олеся Ефремова написал(а):


> Живу в казани ознакомилась с перечнем услуг высокотехнологичного лечения   Моих вопросов там к сожалению не решают


Олеся, хочу обратить Ваше внимание на эту тему - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/
В данном учреждении помощь гражданам России оказывается бесплатно.
Заполните форму заочной консультации, приложите снимки и опишите, что Вас беспокоит - Вам ответят врачи центра.


----------



## Павел666700 (11 Сен 2015)

скажите пожалуйста в челябинске возможно зделать операцию по удалению позвоночьной грыжи и заменя диска на имплант? если да то сколько это будет стоить и как добится что-б сделали по квоте? если это возможно!


----------



## FlyLady (11 Сен 2015)

*Павел666700*, 
может, возможно рассмотреть варианты в близлежащих городах:
Н-р, 
ФГБУ "Федеральный Центр Нейрохирургии" МЗ РФ (г. Тюмень). Есть возможность заочной консультации.
или 
Нейрохирургический вертебрологический центр (г. Екатеринбург)

PS А вообще, наверное, лучше проконсультироваться с лечащим(и) неврологом по этому вопросу.


----------



## gordey (22 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, как прооперировать грыжу L4L5 по квоте в Пирогова, живу в Подмосковье. По телефонам указанным на сайте клиники дозвониться не могу. Есть снимки, есть двухгодичной давности заключение нейрохирурга из Пироговки. Сейчас состояние ухудшилось, похоже откладывать дальше некуда. Спасибо.


----------



## александр кузнецов (23 Сен 2015)

надо им написать на электронную почту


----------



## La murr (23 Сен 2015)

gordey написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, как прооперировать грыжу L4L5 по квоте в Пирогова, живу в Подмосковье. По телефонам указанным на сайте клиники дозвониться не могу. Есть снимки, есть двухгодичной давности заключение нейрохирурга из Пироговки. Сейчас состояние ухудшилось, похоже откладывать дальше некуда. Спасибо.


Свяжитесь с доктором форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/
И(или) напишите на электронную почту клиники.


----------



## Fox42 (22 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, я живу в Ростове-на-Дону,  проблема со спиной,  антиспололистез L5 S1 второй степени, если делать операцию по квоте ВМП , то где её лучше делать у нас? ( говорят что в Ростове таких специалистов нет )Или ехать в Москву и Питер? Если да, то в какую больницу лучше обратиться?


----------



## VVV (25 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Предлагаю,как говориться "ближе к телу" (Г. Мопасан).
Закон о здравоохранении торжественно гласит - "пациент в праве выбирать по желанию учреждение здравоохранения"....мне только что сказали с того конца провода (ФЦН), "..в вашем регионе это не работает,будем посмотреть". Может это не работает по каким-то непреодолимым на данном этапе развития региона Экономическим причинам? Да вроде нет,мы со своей стороны всё делаем по закону - 350 мВт выдаём честно и героически, бывает и гибнут мужики,горят в эл.дуге (работа опасная). Почему тогда в здравоохранении не по закону? Нечестно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

@Костный блок, честно. Если деньги в регионе закончились, то надо получить федеральную льготу.
Могу ошибаться, поскольку не работаю  этим.
Админу. Попросите нейрохирургов ответить, как устроена эта система.


----------



## vbl15 (29 Ноя 2017)

Fox42 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, я живу в Ростове-на-Дону,  проблема со спиной,  антиспололистез L5 S1 второй степени, если делать операцию по квоте ВМП , то где её лучше делать у нас? ( говорят что в Ростове таких специалистов нет )Или ехать в Москву и Питер? Если да, то в какую больницу лучше обратиться?


Можете делать в любом центре, где есть квоты.


----------



## VVV (1 Дек 2017)

@La murr 
Здравствуйте,Уважаемая Светлана! Сегодня был у нашего областного нейрохирурга. Объяснил ситуацию, что не то чтобы  прямо горю оперироваться в ФЦН Новосибирска,а потом всем хвалиться,что "у местных не стал", а просто в Новосибирске есть кому,если что, поухаживать за мной месяцок (вдруг если что трудно по началу пойдёт),а дома жена да двое детей, это ж надо будет жене с работы на время уходить,а на что жить? Думаю всё надо предусмотреть. Мне ответили,что у него есть директива- если данная операция может быть сделана в условиях обл.больницы (то есть они начали делать и уже как стандартную),а пациент желает за пределами региона,то ни о каких квотах и проездах речи не будет.
Вот так. "Не работает это у нас" (приказ МЗ России № 930н).


----------



## La murr (1 Дек 2017)

@Костный блок, Василий, добрый день!
Когда мне выдавали заключение республиканского нейрохирурга (это главный нейрохирург Минздрава РХ) о необходимости проведения операции, там было указано, что я нуждаюсь в проведении оперативного лечения за пределами республики.
На месте не было технической возможности выполнить операцию с установкой системы стабилизации.


----------



## VVV (1 Дек 2017)

@La murr, спасибо,Светлана. У нас как мне сказал нейрохирург есть техническая возможность сделать стабилизацию, но я просил по семейным обстоятельствам (да и мало ли может быть причин)  направить в ФЦН. Но это оказывается не причина. Вам не известны какие либо случаи похожие на мой и с каким "счастливым" финалом? Сдаётся мне, что все мои потуги тщетны.


----------



## Будем здоровы (12 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте. У меня секвестированная грыжа L5-S1 8мм, последние полгода обострения одно за другим. Боли. Накопления потрачены на консервативное лечение. Операция рекомендована еще 2 года назад. Хожу с трудом по 500 м. Регион - Москва. К кому обратиться, с чего начинать оформление квоты.


----------



## La murr (13 Янв 2018)

@Будем здоровы, обратитесь к нейрохирургам из Москвы - Максиму Дмитриевичу Древалю, Валерию Борисовичу Лебедеву, Денису Сергеевичу Касаткину, Екатерине Николаевне Полторако.


----------



## Baschirina (13 Янв 2018)

@Будем здоровы, я делала операцию в больнице им Боткина , в отделении нейрохирургии 19Б. Вам нужно попасть на консультацию к Горожанину, он зав нейрохирургии 19Б. Квоту они оформляли сами.


----------



## Будем здоровы (16 Янв 2018)

Спасибо огромное. У меня день по дому более-менее нормально, ночи не сплю. В раздумьях по поводу операции.


----------



## Дмитрий 211279 (18 Апр 2018)

Добрый день, интересует информация по поводу квоты на операцию за свой счёт её делать или нет? И где можно её сделать? Нейрохирург дал заключение на плановую операцию. Результаты МРТ на фото.


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2018)

@Дмитрий 211279, здравствуйте!
Размещённое Вами изображение нечитабельно.
По поводу операции...
Где Вы проживаете?


----------



## Дмитрий 211279 (18 Апр 2018)

@La murr, регистрация в Московской области,живу в Москве. Ещё раз выложу фото.


----------



## Baschirina (18 Апр 2018)

@Дмитрий 211279, большинство, думаю, делает по квотам. Вы близко к Москве, в Москве есть федеральные центры, куда берут на операции людей со всей России. Сначала ведь нужно выбрать врача. Я до операции была на консультации у трёх нейрохирургов. Вот во время консультаций и задавайте вопросы про квоты. Стандартно жителей Подмосковья оперируют в Моники


----------



## La murr (19 Апр 2018)

@Дмитрий 211279, обратитесь к @vbl15 и @dr.dreval, врачи подскажут Вам, как действовать.


----------



## Yulia888 (11 Ноя 2021)

Подскажите, сколько сейчас ждать квоту ВМП на операцию на позвоночнике? Санкт-Петербург.


----------



## Эка (7 Дек 2021)

Делала в 19 году в Боткинской. В январе подала доки, в феврале легла. 
Сначала к нейрохирургу на консу идите. Меня сразу взяли. Но у меня уже рука отваливалась)


----------



## Yulia888 (7 Дек 2021)

Будем здоровы написал(а):


> ...У меня секвестированная грыжа L5-S1 8мм, последние полгода обострения одно за другим. Боли. Накопления потрачены на консервативное лечение. Операция рекомендована еще 2 года назад. Хожу с трудом по 500 м. Регион - Москва. К кому обратиться, с чего начинать оформление квоты.


Мои накопления потрачены  на лечение после установки винтов в 2018 году, в 2021 секвестрированная грыжа выше операции. Повторная операция поводу грыжи. В 2022 иду на операцию снимать винты.


----------



## Alena777 (21 Апр 2022)

Ничего себе!
Мне хирург сказал, что винты не снимаются, они навсегда.


----------



## tankist (22 Апр 2022)

Эка написал(а):


> Делала в 19 году в Боткинской. В январе подала доки, в феврале легла.
> Сначала к нейрохирургу на консу идите. Меня сразу взяли. Но у меня уже рука отваливалась)


Всё то же самое, но в НМХЦ Пирогова


----------



## Fox42 (23 Апр 2022)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Можете делать в любом центре, где есть квоты.


А к Вам можно попасть по квоте? Они сейчас есть?


----------



## vbl15 (24 Апр 2022)

Fox42 написал(а):


> А к Вам можно попасть по квоте? Они сейчас есть?


Да. Если заочно, отправьте все данные на почту, после рассмотрения напишу дату и список обследований. Если очно, то консультация и там решаем.


----------



## Fox42 (24 Апр 2022)

@vbl15, 16-18 мая буду в Москве, я могу попасть к Вам на консультацию?
Если да, то куда можно записаться?


----------



## vbl15 (25 Апр 2022)

Телефон для записи 89269868431, скажите к Лебедеву В.Б. звонить между майскими. Если не получится 12-13 мая напомните, я допишу.


----------



## Fox42 (25 Апр 2022)

@vbl15, здравствуйте, спасибо !

А может Вы меня сразу запишите на эти дни? 15-18, переживаю вдруг не запишут в этот промежуток.


----------



## vbl15 (25 Апр 2022)

Fox42 написал(а):


> ... переживаю вдруг не запишут в этот промежуток.


Если не запишут, помогу. Для начала попробуйте в плановом порядке. Я предоставляю максимальное количество времени на консультации, и дописывать сверх плана не очень удобно.


----------



## Fox42 (26 Апр 2022)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Если не запишут, помогу. Для начала попробуйте в плановом порядке...


Я Вас поняла, спасибо!


----------

